# PC Games 03/16 mit Titelstory Master of Orion



## Schellnkoenig (20. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 03/16 mit Titelstory Master of Orion* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 03/16 mit Titelstory Master of Orion


----------



## smutjesmooth (20. Februar 2016)

Ist Battle Worlds Kronos ein Steam Key oder nur Retail auf Disc ?


----------



## DungeonKeeper666 (20. Februar 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ist Battle Worlds Kronos ein Steam Key oder nur Retail auf Disc ?



Ist Retail auf Disc ohne Kopierschutz.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2016)

Finde ich eine klasse Sache, dass die Vollversion DRM- und kopierschutzfrei ist. So war das früher bei Heftvollversionen immer so und ich hoffe, das ist jetzt auch wieder öfter so.
Auf Steam oder so hat man ja heute die meisten Vollversionen eh schon, aber nochmal eine kopierschutzfreie Version ist klasse


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2016)

Sehr auffälliges Cover diesmal. Vor allem die Hintergrundfarbe sticht stark heraus.


----------



## Wamboland (20. Februar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Finde ich eine klasse Sache, dass die Vollversion DRM- und kopierschutzfrei ist. So war das früher bei Heftvollversionen immer so und ich hoffe, das ist jetzt auch wieder öfter so.
> Auf Steam oder so hat man ja heute die meisten Vollversionen eh schon, aber nochmal eine kopierschutzfreie Version ist klasse



Ist halt blöd für Leute ohne Laufwerk, die keinen Box auf dieses ganze Disc rumgewurschtel haben.


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ist halt blöd für Leute ohne Laufwerk, die keinen Box auf dieses ganze Disc rumgewurschtel haben.



oder das man die Spiele nicht verschenken kann :o
Vorallem wenn man die Spiele durch die PCGH doppelt bekommt :/


----------



## smutjesmooth (20. Februar 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ist halt blöd für Leute ohne Laufwerk, die keinen Box auf dieses ganze Disc rumgewurschtel haben.


Das geht mir so. Ich hab kein Dvd Laufwerk. Ein zeitlich begrenztes Angebot das Spiel bei Pcg downloaden zu können wäre da sehr nützlich. Spiele auf Disc ohne Accountbindung bei Steam und Co sind für mich nutzlos.


----------



## DungeonKeeper666 (21. Februar 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ist halt blöd für Leute ohne Laufwerk, die keinen Box auf dieses ganze Disc rumgewurschtel haben.



Ich mußte auch erstmal mein Laufwerk suchen, aber für das Spiel hat es sich gelohnt.


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2016)

> Die neue PC Games 03/16 bekommt ihr... ... ab 24. Januar bei eurem Zeitschriftenhändler



Ich glaube ihr meint Februar ^^


----------



## Briareos (22. Februar 2016)

Sehr gute Ausgabe, vor allem Peters umfangreicher Vorschauartikel zu Master of Orion hat mir wirklich gut gefallen. Diesen habe ich diesmal wirklich als allerersten gelesen, da musste sich sogar Rossis Rumpelkammer einmal mit Platz 2 auf meiner Leseliste begnügen. 



Wamboland schrieb:


> Ist halt blöd für Leute ohne Laufwerk, die keinen Box auf dieses ganze Disc rumgewurschtel haben.


Das lese ich hier immer häufiger. Gibt es wirklich so viele Spieler, die kein optisches Laufwerk im PC haben? In meinem Bekannten- und Verwandenkreis gibt es sehr viele Spieler und PC-affine Menschen und nicht einer hat kein DVD/BD-Laufwerk im Rechenknecht. Ich selber habe ein BD-Laufwerk und will das auch gar nicht missen, ohne Laufwerk würde mir mein PC irgendwie als nicht vollständig vorkommen. Und am Preis kann es ja nicht liegen, ein simples DVD-Laufwerk bekommt man ja für 'nen Appel und 'nen Ei hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Sansaido (22. Februar 2016)

Jo, erstaunt mich auch, dass einige wohl kein optisches Laufwerk mehr haben. Mein DVD-Laufwerk hat gerade mal 14 Euronen (!) gekostet.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2016)

naja
man muss seine Discs nicht mehr einlegen, maximal zum Installieren wenn überhaupt, genauso wie bei CDs, die man heute auch nicht mehr drin haben muss oder zumindest einmal rippt, genauso Filme und Serien schaut man heute auch Online
Die meisten Legen heute doch kaum was ein, mein DVD Laufwerk hab ich zum installieren von Trials benutzt, kann sich jeder mal ausrechnen wie lange das jetzt her war


----------



## smutjesmooth (22. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Jo, erstaunt mich auch, dass einige wohl kein optisches Laufwerk mehr haben. Mein DVD-Laufwerk hat gerade mal 14 Euronen (!) gekostet.


Auf Pc bekommt man doch alles schon sehr lange digital. Warum soll Ich ein neues Spiel für 50-60€ als Retail Disc Version kaufen wenn Ich das gleiche Produkt umweltfreundlich ohne Verpackung für die Hälfte bekomme ? Ich beziehe Spiele Filme und Musik jetzt fast 10 Jahre schon ausschließlich online. Das Autoradio hat einen Usb Anschluss und so weiter und und und. Cds und DVDs sind in meinem Leben schon lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Man kauft sich ja auch keinen Toaster wenn man ihn eh nie benutzen würde. Da kann der Toaster auch für 10 € im Angebot sein , man lässt ihn dann trotzdem im Regal im Laden stehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2016)

Und deine alten Spiele hast du alle in den Müll geworfen? Allein deswegen würde ich schon immer ein DVD Laufwerk reinmachen, um meine alten Retailspiele noch zocken zu können.

Und ich kaufe auch heute noch Retailspiele, weil ich einfach nicht ganz darauf verzichten möchte. Letztendlich muss es jeder selbst wissen, ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass es noch lange DVD Laufwerke geben wird.


----------



## Sansaido (22. Februar 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Auf Pc bekommt man doch alles schon sehr lange digital. Warum soll Ich ein neues Spiel für 50-60€ als Retail Disc Version kaufen wenn Ich das gleiche Produkt umweltfreundlich ohne Verpackung für die Hälfte bekomme ? Ich beziehe Spiele Filme und Musik jetzt fast 10 Jahre schon ausschließlich online. Das Autoradio hat einen Usb Anschluss und so weiter und und und. Cds und DVDs sind in meinem Leben schon lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Man kauft sich ja auch keinen Toaster wenn man ihn eh nie benutzen würde. Da kann der Toaster auch für 10 € im Angebot sein , man lässt ihn dann trotzdem im Regal im Laden stehen.



Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir da natürlich zu. Ich denke bei den "Verfechtern" von optischen Medien geht es einerseits um das haptische, physische, "etwas zum in den Händen halten". Andererseits natürlich auch um das Gefühl des Eigentums (auch wenn dies bei einigen Retailversionen, welche die Steam-Version enthalten, so auch nicht mehr zutrifft). Ich selbst habe auch eine Weile nur digital gekauft und würde grundsätzlich ebenfalls gerne komplett umschwenken. Zumindest bei Musik & Filmen (letzteres durch Netflix & Amazon) ist mir das auch gelungen, doch bei Spielen zahlt man teils sehr hohe Preise, v.a. auf den Konsolen, und steht am Ende im Regen. Siehe Games for Windows Live oder Nintendo, bei welchen deine digitalen Games einfach flöten gehen, falls die Konsole gestohlen wird, einen Defekt erleidet oder verkauft wird. Was tun, auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich sein mag, wenn Steam und Konsorten den Bach runter gehen? Games for Windows Live hat auf erschreckende Weise demonstriert, wie man in diesem Fall als Kunde den Mittelfinger von den Herstellern gezeigt bekommt...


----------



## smutjesmooth (22. Februar 2016)

Meine alten Retail Spiele liegen im Keller. Die Spiele von den Klassikern die Ich nochmal spielen will hab ich mir nochmal günstig bei Steam gekauft. 
Ich muss aber sagen das ich Spiele dich Ich bereits kenne maximal aus Nostalgie Gründen nochmal anspiele aber sowieso nicht erneut durch spiele dann.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Text



Eine langsame / unzuverlässige Internetverbindung, ist ein Grund der auch immer wieder gerne unterschlagen wird. Ansonsten stimme ich zu, habe gerne was im Regal stehen


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir da natürlich zu. Ich denke bei den "Verfechtern" von optischen Medien geht es einerseits um das haptische, physische, "etwas zum in den Händen halten". Andererseits natürlich auch um das Gefühl des Eigentums (auch wenn dies bei einigen Retailversionen, welche die Steam-Version enthalten, so auch nicht mehr zutrifft). Ich selbst habe auch eine Weile nur digital gekauft und würde grundsätzlich ebenfalls gerne komplett umschwenken. Zumindest bei Musik & Filmen (letzteres durch Netflix & Amazon) ist mir das auch gelungen, doch bei Spielen zahlt man teils sehr hohe Preise, v.a. auf den Konsolen, und steht am Ende im Regen. Siehe Games for Windows Live oder Nintendo, bei welchen deine digitalen Games einfach flöten gehen, falls die Konsole gestohlen wird, einen Defekt erleidet oder verkauft wird. Was tun, auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich sein mag, wenn Steam und Konsorten den Bach runter gehen? Games for Windows Live hat auf erschreckende Weise demonstriert, wie man in diesem Fall als Kunde den Mittelfinger von den Herstellern gezeigt bekommt...



Das ist der große Nachteil dabei. Du hast nicht mehr das Gefühl bzw. du besitzt kein Eigentum mehr. Wie du auch schon die Streamingdienste nennst.Die Filme werden da ja auch vermutlich nur so lange anschaubar sein, solange du ein Abo abgeschlossen hast.
Danach ist alles weg. Im Grunde läuft alles auf reines "Verleih-Prinzip" aus. Dir wird für den Preis was verliehen, was man dir jederzeit wieder wegnehmen kann. Eine Film DVD gehört dir dagegen für immer. Schön ist das eigentlich nicht und der größte Nachteil an der Sache. Genauso auch auf Steam..ich hoffe dass die Plattform noch sehr lange läuft, sonst wären unsere Spiele da auch irgendwann weg.


----------



## Hange (24. Februar 2016)

Habe ich was verpasst, oder warum kostet das Magazin auf einmal 1€ mehr???
Und die Poster könnt Ihr euch meiner Meinung nach sparen, da die meisten PC Gamer das Alter überschritten haben, um sich Poster an die Wand zu hängen, oder?


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. Februar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Eine langsame / unzuverlässige Internetverbindung, ist ein Grund der auch immer wieder gerne unterschlagen wird. Ansonsten stimme ich zu, habe gerne was im Regal stehen



Wenn man eine große Wohnung oder ein Haus hat, dann geht das. Ich weiß noch, wie ich mal stapelweise diese telefonbuchdicken "c't"-Ausgaben entsorgt habe, das war Schwerstarbeit. Schon schwieriger war es, mich von den alten Ausgaben von "Hobby Computer", "Happy Computer", "ST-Magazin", "68000er" und so zu trennen. In irgendeiner Ausgabe war sogar mal ein Artikel von mir drin. "Listing des Monats", da habe ich auch zweimal mitgemacht, konnte mich aber mit 20 Seiten abzutippendem Code nicht so ganz durchsetzen. Es war schwer, diese Schätze einfach wegzuwerfen. Aber ich mochte es meinen Freunden einfach nicht mehr zumuten, mir da beim Umzug zu helfen. Ich hätte auch gar nicht immer soviel Platz gehabt, diese Sammlungen zu behalten.

Letzte Woche habe ich im Supermarkt eine "PC Games" gesehen und hätte sie fast aus Solidarität gekauft, aber dann dachte ich mir, nee, laß das bloß nicht wieder einreißen ... Aber Print-Ausgaben sind eigentlich eine schöne Tradition; ich hoffe, das stirbt nie aus.


----------



## Briareos (25. Februar 2016)

Spiele kaufe ich mittlerweile auch meist digital, schon allein aus Platzgründen ... und bequemer ist es natürlich auch. Bei Musik hingegen bin ich altmodisch, da will ich die CD im Regal stehen haben. Natürlich wird die kaum noch rausgeholt. Die CD wird gerippt ... ja, auch wenn ich sie m it Amazon AutoRip sowieso direkt als MP3 ziehen kann. Zum einen mach ich das seit nunmehr fast 20 Jahren so und zum anderen weiß ich: Wenn ich es selber mache stimmt hinterher auch die Qualität. Und wegen Speicherplatz muss man sich ja heute nun gar keine Sorgen mehr machen. Schon deswegen könnt ich nicht auf ein optisches Laufwerk verzichten.

Und was die ganz alten Spiele angeht: Für die ältesten Schätze in meiner Sammlung habe ich im Schrank sogar noch ein USB-3,5''-Diskettenlaufwerk liegen. 

Im Prinzip ist das ja auch jedem seine Entscheidung. Aber wenn ich mir zumindest mehr oder weniger regelmässig ein Magazin mit optischem Datenträger kaufe, dann sollte ich vielleicht auch mit dem Gedanken spielen mir ein Laufwerk zur Nutzung dieses Datenträgers anzuschaffen.


----------



## Angry-Angel (27. Februar 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Auf Pc bekommt man doch alles schon sehr lange digital. Warum soll Ich ein neues Spiel für 50-60€ als Retail Disc Version kaufen wenn Ich das gleiche Produkt umweltfreundlich ohne Verpackung für die Hälfte bekomme ?



Weil man bei digitalen Medien immer jemanden brauch der diese Medien bereitstellt...siehe hier Steam, Origin, oder bei Musik die Streaminganbieter?!
Ich bin, generell, nur sehr ungerne auf Dritte angewiesen.

 Ausserdem ist es, immer noch, schön, etwas Physisches in den Händen zu halten, wenn man schon Geld dafür ausgibt.
Aber das können nur Menschen verstehen die nicht mit diesem digialiesierungs-Wahnsinn aufgewachsen sind.

Auch wenn es Dir unverstädlich erscheint, ich gebe sehr gerne 50, 60 und sogar 69 Euro für eine Spiel-Retailfassung aus, ebenso wie ich gerne 25 Euro für eine LP, (klassisch: Langspielplatte), oder CD/DVD ausgebe.

Ganz lustig wirds dann bei meinem Auto, welches zu 99% analog funktioniert, ausgenommen die Motorsteuerung, dort ist genau eine Platine verbaut.
Mein Auto, ein 91er VW Scirocco GT2, hat nämlich den Vorteil, dass, sollte mal was kaputt sein, man nur einen Satz Schraubendreher und einen Ratschenkasten brauch zur Reparatur und nicht erst jemand mit der passenden Software suchen muß, der mir am PC ausliest, welches der tausend digitaler Teile nun rumtrollt

Was glaubst Du, wie oft ich schon über meine diversen Nachbarn geschmunzelt hab, deren Hightech-Autos von heute auf morgen keinen Mucks mehr machten, weil z.B. die Wegfahrsperre meinte, den eigenen Schlüssel nicht mehr erkennen zu müßen. Die Beispielliste ist unendlich die ich hier bringen könnte....

Klar ist mein Auto kein Beispiel an Umweltfreundlichkeit, aber ehrlich, es interessiert mich nicht. Genau so wenig wie der Vegan-Wahn....aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Halten wir fest....ganz altmodische, analoge Dinge, haben durchaus noch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Gruß, Angel


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. Februar 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Aber das können nur Menschen verstehen die nicht mit diesem digialiesierungs-Wahnsinn aufgewachsen sind.


Ich bin 1980 geboren und auch ohne den Digitalisierungswahnsinn aufgewachsen. Dennoch kaufe Ich lieber nur digital heutzutage. 

Deine Argumente verstehe Ich aber durchaus.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Februar 2016)

Als Sammler würde es mir im Traum nicht einfallen Filme oder Konsolen-Spiele digital zu kaufen, wenn ich sie auch Retail haben kann. Der PC ist da bißchen eine Ausnahme, was auch etwas den Sales geschultet ist.

Musik kauf ich eh seit Jahren nicht mehr, weder auf CD und erst Recht nicht als MP3, weil es mich abseits vom (Auto-)Radio eh nicht mehr interessiert


----------



## Angry-Angel (27. Februar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Musik kauf ich eh seit Jahren nicht mehr, weder auf CD und erst Recht nicht als MP3, weil es mich abseits vom (Auto-)Radio eh nicht mehr interessiert



Ob Du es glaubst oder icht, ich hab da echt Mitleid mit Dir. Kein Witz.
Weil ich es so verdammt schade finde wenn man sich nicht für Musik, egal Welche, interessiert.

Vielleicht bin ich da zu sentimental, aber Musik hat in meinem Leben, bis heute, immer eine sehr sehr große Rolle gespielt,....auch wenn ich damals, in den 80's, meine Eltern damit genervt habe^^


----------

